# How do you know what herbs/spices go with what foods?



## custard (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just joined the forum because I've become much more interested in cooking lately and this seemed like a good place to bounce my questions off others.

I've decided to try to learn cooking from a ground-up type method - instead of just following recipes mechanically like I've done for years without actually _learning _anything or understanding what I'm doing, I really want to understand the relationship between foods and flavours. Why some things taste amazing while others taste horrible, and why certain flavours mix with certain foods.

I'll start off with my title question: *How do you know what herbs and spices go with what foods? What do you base it on??*

I know a little bit about this.. I know that for example herbs like basil and oregano go well with tomato sauces, and that things like cumin and cardamom go very nicely in a curry. But I don't know much, so please teach me!

Also, I had a more specific question. Because I'm going with a ground-up approach, I've been trying various foods with only one or two spices instead of combos, because I really want to get a sense of how individual spices taste with different foods, and then how they taste if I add one or two and begin to layer.

I tried this very simple chicken dish the other night, "chicken paprika." I fried some onions and butter, threw in a couple tbsps of paprika, some chicken broth, and then cooked the chicken in it. It was delicious! Soon after, I tried the exact same recipe but with beef instead. And it was pretty bad.

These are the kind of things I want to figure out. *Why did the paprika make the chicken so delicious yet did very little to the beef if not worsened its flavour?* What are the differences between various meats and how they should be treated in terms of sauces, herbs, spices?

I will stop with the questions now. Any tips, advice, wisdom - greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2011)

First of all, beef and paprika go very well together in a Hungarian dish called goulash. 

I understand your desire to learn from the ground up, but don't turn your back on centuries of cooking knowledge.  We all have learned what goes with what by using existing recipes as a foundation of flavoring successes.

Sage and poultry, lamb and rosemary, etc.  Someone else has already done the dirty work.

Find a book on herbs and spices and their uses and experiment with their uses in different combinations.  Keep it simple.  It doesn't take a lot of different flavors to make a dish great.


----------



## fricassee (Jan 5, 2011)

custard said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just joined the forum because I've become much more interested in cooking lately and this seemed like a good place to bounce my questions off others.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, and welcome!

Herbs and spices are one of my favourite topics EVER.  First of all, I was taught long ago that whatever grows together goes together.  For example, in the Mediterranean climate wild sages, thymes, oreganos, etc. grow in abundance, not to mention tons of rosemary and lavender.  Those types of things go together.  Same goes for tomatoes and basil.  They go together.  

There are some seemingly odd combinations that are amazing (i.e. blue cheese and chocolate sauce for savoury foods).  Same with herbs and spices.  

I have over 80 spices in my pantry; I buy whatever I can whole, toast and grind them myself for dry rubs, seasoning salts, blends, everything.  

I recommend the excellent "Spice and Herb Bible" by Ian Hemphill - I have several books on the topic and I like his best.  In the margins beside each thing he is discussing is a list of things that go best with that particular item.  He has a section of spice blends in the back, too.  For nearly all the herbs/spices he discusses (quite a few!) he includes a recipe.


----------



## custard (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. @ Andy M: I'm certainly not attempting to disregard age-old recipes, and am definitely using them as a guide. I was more asking not what, but why? It's great to know that goulash with beef and paprika and additional spices is delcious, but I want to understand why did the paprika _alone_ taste excellent with chicken and terrible with beef? I'm trying to get a real core understanding of the meats (and other foods) themselves and what type of flavours compliment them best so I can begin to figure it out and thoroughly understand _why_, not just memorize information of what goes with what.

@ fricassee: thanks for the tips, and maybe i will check out that book it does sound enticing! (gotta wait for the next paycheque tho... :P)


----------



## fricassee (Jan 5, 2011)

custard said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. @ Andy M: I'm certainly not attempting to disregard age-old recipes, and am definitely using them as a guide. I was more asking not what, but why? It's great to know that goulash with beef and paprika and additional spices is delcious, but I want to understand why did the paprika _alone_ taste excellent with chicken and terrible with beef? I'm trying to get a real core understanding of the meats (and other foods) themselves and what type of flavours compliment them best so I can begin to figure it out and thoroughly understand _why_, not just memorize information of what goes with what.
> 
> @ fricassee: thanks for the tips, and maybe i will check out that book it does sound enticing! (gotta wait for the next paycheque tho... :P)


 
When I have more time tomorrow or Friday I will post further info that explains why things work the way they do. One of my food passions is food science so I will help all I can! Another highly recommended book (once you get that paycheque!) is McGee's "On Food and Cooking". It is an excellent reference book that most food people own and love.   Until you do get a book or two, read http://www.passionatehomemaking.com/2008/02/mastering-the-art-of-herbs-spices.html


----------



## custard (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot man, I would really appreciate that. I am also incredibly  interested in food science - I figure you can have such a deeper and  richer understanding of the food you cook if you actually know why it  tastes good! (and after all, cooking is chemistry.) I'll keep those two  books in mind. Look forward to your wisdomly words. (you can also PM  them if you want)


----------



## custard (Jan 5, 2011)

oh and i didn't even notice the link! will check it out tomorrow after work.


----------



## fricassee (Jan 6, 2011)

custard said:


> Thanks a lot man, I would really appreciate that. I am also incredibly interested in food science - I figure you can have such a deeper and richer understanding of the food you cook if you actually know why it tastes good! (and after all, cooking is chemistry.) I'll keep those two books in mind. Look forward to your wisdomly words. (you can also PM them if you want)


 
Cooking indeed is chemistry!  Does it ever help to understand why things work the way they do.  I have an extremely insatiable curiosity.  It definitely makes me a better cook, both with ingredients and on a technical level.  But then I've loved cooking since I was in Grade 1 and believe that somehow it comes naturally to me for which I am thankful.  My Mom always has been a poor cook so no help there!    I will definitely get you as much info as I can, from one passionate cook to another!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

I mentioned this to my BFF in Florida and she had a great suggestion.  Use the McCormick spice cards and recipes to get a feel for what goes well with what.

It makes sense to get the information from a spice company.


----------



## spork (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, cooking is chemistry.  But, also remember that taste is a neurological perception that has absolutely nothing to do with chemicals.  So, the capsaicin molecule of hot peppers triggers your taste buds to fire off an electrical charge.  The electrical charge cascades through your nervous system, and gets bounced around all over your brain.  Whether you feel capsaicin tastes good or not is a function of an individual's neural web, and has nothing to do with the chemical itself.

I think your first experiments with spices and herbs should be approached in converse fashion.  Rather than take one spice (paprika), and apply it to different foods (chicken, beef, etc.), you should take one food base and apply different spices.  This will give you a better, calibrated sense of what that spice/herb is.  So, split a bunch of grape tomatoes in half.  On each slice, top with different spice/herb.  Eat them analytically, with a palate cleanser of water inbetween.  When you do that, you'll have a couple of "aha" moments when you sense that a spice might go well with an x-food, along with some sense of why.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jan 8, 2011)

The go to book I have is called " The Flavor Bible " it not only tells you which spices but which veggies, which fruits, which wines, etc... It is invaluable in my kitchen, and it's a great read... Go to your local bookstore and look through it  to see if it might interest you... Happy cooking!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2011)

Chemistry comes into play a lot more with baking than with cooking.  Cooking is mostly about taste/flavor.  Savory recipes always come in different versions because people change them to suit their tastes. 

A recipe calls for rosemary and you hate rosemary but the recipe sounds good otherwise - you omit the rosemary and use thyme in its place.  Not a problem.  The recipe tastes different but, to your taste, better.  

I was looking for a recipe for pasta e fagioli the other day.  I looked at a dozen or so from different sites and every one was different.  Different meats, different beans, different herbs and spices.  People change recipes all the time based on what they like and what's in the pantry.

Bottom line.  It has to taste good to you if you are going to cook and eat it.


----------



## fricassee (Jan 8, 2011)

custard said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just joined the forum because I've become much more interested in cooking lately and this seemed like a good place to bounce my questions off others.
> 
> ...


 
Just another quick hint - check out spice sites such as Spices at Penzeys Spices Spices Herbs and Seasonings A-E for descriptions and uses.


----------



## balloon (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't think there are any "do's" and "don'ts" when you're cooking. Aside from the obvious ones that would probably make anyone keel over and want to puke - you should just experiment on your own and have fun - that's what it's all about! I love mixing spices and just experimenting for myself.


----------



## Claire (Jan 8, 2011)

I would use a hot or smokey paprika with beef (or both) rather than the sweet you might use with chicken.  To my taste, the meat has more flavor, hence the seasonings need more.  I use a lot of paprika when I make cabbage rolls, and cabbage/smoked sausage soups.  Cabbage has a strong flavor, so I used hot or smoked, sweet will just disappear.


----------



## Claire (Jan 8, 2011)

Some favorite combos for me:

Thyme and Sage:  I love these with poultry and pork
Rosemary:  Lamb and game -- to my taste it is strong, so strong flavored meats
Cinnamon, clove, allspice -- good in sweets, but also Greek and Med savory dishes
Oregano goes from Mexican to Italian quite easily
Parsley, chives -- anything at all; I can't think of anything that wouldn't be improved by a sprinkle at the end  
Cilantro -- Mex and Asian dishes, especially for fresh flavor with citrus and raw dishes
Cumin -- lots of dishes, but if you're making Mexican food and don't want it to be too hot for your guests, this gives it that distinctive flavor without the heat.
Dill -- especially good in fish dishes and cucumber salads
There are many herbs and spices that have a "licorice" type flavor:  Anise, fennel, tarragon, chervil, etc.  This is a by the taste thing (all are really, but this is a flavor people hate or love, not much in between).  
Mint -- sweet dishes, but also that fresh taste in southeast Asian dishes.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

balloon said:


> I don't think there are any "do's" and "don'ts" when you're cooking. Aside from the obvious ones that would probably make anyone keel over and want to puke - you should just experiment on your own and have fun - that's what it's all about! I love mixing spices and just experimenting for myself.



I agree.  Your mistakes teach you too.  Now you know that paprika is good on chicken and not good on beef.


----------



## mrs.mom (Jan 9, 2011)

balloon said:


> I don't think there are any "do's" and "don'ts" when you're cooking. Aside from the obvious ones that would probably make anyone keel over and want to puke - you should just experiment on your own and have fun - that's what it's all about! I love mixing spices and just experimenting for myself.


   I agree with this too. If you are going to take the recipes and do them exactly without putting your touch, then you will not discover new things. I always try to add 1 or 2 herbs or spices according to my taste and it could end up good or bad. But at the end I feel happy because I experienced a new thing.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I have no clue where I got this from but it may help. But it is a pretty good guide. I haven't used all these spices. But it is a place to start. HTH

THE SPICE RACK

ALLSPICE-
beef stews and soups, braises, breads, cakes, carrots, cookies, eggnog, fish, fresh and cooked fruit, fruit preserves, mince pie, pea soup, pickles, pot roast, potato soup, puddings, pumpkin, pumpkin pie, relishes, spice cakes, spice cookies, spinach, tomato soup, turnips, yellow squash

ANISE-
breads, cakes, cookies, fruit, fruit pies, liqueurs, pork dishes, sweet rolls

APPLEMINT-
cold soups, salads, sauces

BASIL-
baked and broiled fish, barbecue sauce, bean soup, chicken dishes, chicken salad, eggplant, gazpacho, German potato salad, green beans, herbed breads, lamb chops, mozzarella cheese, pasta sauces, peas, pesto, potatoes, poultry stuffing, rabbit, rice dishes, salad dressings, seafood dishes, shellfish, spaghetti sauce, soups, stews, summer squash, tomato dishes, tomato sauces, tossed salads, veal stew

BAY LEAF-
beef marinades, beef stew, black beans, boiled beef, braises, casseroles, chicken stock, chowder, fish stock, game, jambalaya, lamb stew, lentils, marinades, meat stocks, pasta sauces, poached fish, pot roast, poultry, red beans and rice, soups, tomato sauces, stews, stocks, veal roast

CARAWAY SEED-
beets, boiled cabbage, borscht, breads, Brussels sprouts, cabbage rolls, carrots, cauliflower, cole slaw, cottage cheese, cucumber salad, cream cheese, egg dishes, green beans, pork dishes, rye bread, sauerbraten, sauerkraut, tuna salad

CARDAMOM-
breads, cakes, cookies, fruit dishes, jellies, pastries, pickling, pies, pumpkin, sweet potatoes

CAYENNE-
Cajun & creole? dishes, curries, Mexican food, seafood, soups

CELERY SEED-
bean salad, beef, egg salad, lamb, marinades, meat loaf, pickles, relishes, salad dressings, soups, tomatoes, vegetable soups and stews

CHERVIL-
Bearnaise sauce, beef dishes, carrots, cheese dishes, egg salad, egg dishes, fish, garnishes, green salads, guacamole, peas, roasted meat and poultry, sauteed mushrooms, spinach, summer squash, tartar sauce, tomato soup, veal roast, vegetables, vichyssoise

CHILI POWDER-
barbecue sauce, chili, cocktail sauce, croutons, curries, dips, egg dishes, meatballs, meat loaf, vegetarian chili

CHIVES-
asparagus, baked potatoes, beef, calves liver, cauliflower, cottage cheese, dips, eggs, fish, goat cheese, Green Goddess Dressing, garnish, green salads, herb butters, herb vinegars, hot and sour soup, lamb, omelets, pork, remoulade sauces, tomatoes, veal, vegetable dishes, vichyssoise

CILANTRO-
black bean soup, guacamole, marinades, pork sausage, salsas

CINNAMON-
applesauce, apple pie, baked apples, baked beans, baked/glazed ham, Bananas Foster, bean dishes, braises, butternut squash, cakes, cappuccino, carrots, cherry pie, coffee, cooked fruit, cookies, curries, dessert toppings, eggnog, French toast, fruit, hot spiced drinks, Indian pudding, moussaka, pastitsio, pastries, pies, preserves, puddings, sauerbraten, spice cakes, spice cookies, squash, sweet potatoes, yams, yellow vegetables

CLOVES-
baked beans, baked/glazed ham, beef marinades, beets, braises, cakes, carrots, cooked fruit, corned beef, curries, fruit, fruit cake, hot spiced drinks, marinades for beef, pickles, pies, puddings, pumpkin pie, sauces, spice cakes, spice cookies, stocks, sweet potatoes, yams

CORIANDER-
bean salad, beef soups and stews, beets, boiled potatoes, chili, chutney, cooked fruit, cucumbers, cucumber yogurt salad, curries, game dishes, garam masala, gingerbread, green beans, ground beef, ground lamb, lamb stew, lentil soup, marinades, pea soup, pickles, pilafs, polenta, pork, relishes, rice dishes, rice pudding, sausage, shellfish, stews, stir fries, tomato salads

CUMIN-
baked beans, baked chicken, beans and rice, black beans, black bean soup, cabbage, chick peas , chicken salad, chili, curries, deviled eggs, enchiladas, guacamole, kidney beans, meatballs, meat loaf, pinto beans, potato casseroles, rice dishes, roasted chicken, salsas, sauteed chicken, Spanish rice, vegetarian chili

CURRY POWDER-
carrot salad, chicken dishes, chili, chutneys, cream sauces, cream soups, curries, Edam cheese, eggs, fish dishes, fruits, garam masala, pickled vegetables, poultry, roasted goat, sauerkraut, sausages

DILL-
boiled beef, boiled potatoes, borscht, broiled fish, cabbage, carrots, cheese dips, chow chow, chowder, cole slaw, cottage cheese, cream sauces, cucumber salads, dips with sour cream or mayonnaise bases, eggs, fish, green beans, herbed breads, lamb, peas, pickles, potatoes, potato salad, potato soup, poultry, relishes, salads, salad dressings, sauerkraut, seafood, tartar sauce, tomatoes, tomato soup, vegetable soup, zucchini

FENNEL-
baked apples, carrots, cabbage, duck, fish, flavored mayonnaises, herb vinegars, Italian sausage, lamb, minestrone, mixed green salads, pizza, potatoes, seafood, shellfish, spaghetti sauce

FENNEL SEEDS-
almond cookies, beets, borscht, bouillabaisse, bouquets garnis, breads, breadsticks, cabbage, cakes, carrots, chutney, curries, fish, goulash, marinades, mushrooms, peas, potatoes, roast pork, rolls, sausages, seafood , pasta sauce, pastries, pizza sauce, tomatoes

FENUGREEK-
chutney, curries, poultry

GARLIC-
beef, cream cheese, cucumber, fish, lamb, liver, pasta sauce, pesto, pickles, pizza sauce, pork, poultry, salad dressings, salads, soups, stews, stir fry, tomato sauces, tomato soups, vegetable dishes

GINGER-
braises, broiled fish, carrots, cakes, chutney, cooked fruit, cookies, curries, gingerbread, grilled meats, Indian pudding, mincemeat, pies, poultry, pumpkin pie, salad dressings, sauerbraten, spice cakes, spice cookies, stir fries, yams, yellow vegetables

HORSERADISH-
baked and broiled fish, beets, boiled beef, cocktail sauce, egg salad, ham, potatoes, prime rib, salad dressings, sausage, smoked fish, sour cream dips

MACE-
cookies, cheese dishes, custards, fish, fish sauces, fruit desserts, jellies, pickles, pork, poultry dishes, pound cake, spinach, vegetable dishes, yellow vegetables

MARJORAM-
baked fish, beef stew, bread, chicken salad, egg salad, eggplant, fish, fowl, green beans, green vegetables, lamb, lima beans, mushrooms, pork sausage, potato soup, potatoes, poultry, rice dishes, salads, seafood, spaghetti sauce, spinach, stuffings, tomatoes, tomato sauces, tomato soups, turkey, turnips, veal, veal sausage, yams, zucchini

MINT-
boiled potatoes, carrots, chutney, cucumbers, curries, eggplant, fruit salads, garnish, gazpacho, herb vinegars, iced tea, jellies, lamb, mint juleps, peas, pork dishes, potatoes, rabbit, roast lamb, spring rolls, salmon, salsa, shish kabobs, tabouli, tomato salads, veal Mustard

NUTMEG-
applesauce, bean soups, beef soups, beef stews, breads, broccoli, cakes, carrots, cauliflower, cookies, custards, cream soups, creamed vegetables, eggnog, fish chowder, French toast, fruit desserts, green beans, hot cider, mushrooms, onions, pies, puddings, poultry, pumpkin, pumpkin pie, quiches, rice pudding, sauces, spinach, squash, stewed fruit, Swedish meatballs, sweet potatoes, yams, yellow vegetables, vichyssoise

OREGANO-
beef, bell peppers, chicken cacciatore, corn, dolmades , dried bean, eggs, eggplant, fresh tomatoes, fish chowder, game, green vegetables, gyros, lasagna, marinades, meat loaf, minestrone, mixed green salad, moussaka, mushrooms, onions, onion soup, pasta sauces, pizza, poultry, posole, potatoes, roast pork, roast turkey, salad dressings, sausages, seafood, seafood salad, stewed beef, stewed tomatoes, summer squash, three bean salad, tomato juice, tomato sauces, tomato soup, veal chops, vegetable soup, zucchini

PAPRIKA-
braises, fish dishes, goulashes, poultry, potato dishes, stews 

PARSLEY-
beef, bell peppers, chicken cacciatore, corn, dolmades , dried bean, eggs, eggplant, fresh tomatoes, fish chowder, game, green vegetables, gyros, lasagna, marinades, meat loaf, minestrone, mixed green salad, moussaka, mushrooms, onions, onion soup, pasta sauces, pizza, poultry, posole, potatoes, roast pork, roast turkey, salad dressings, sausages, seafood, seafood salad, stewed beef, stewed tomatoes, summer squash, three bean salad, tomato juice, tomato sauces, tomato soup, veal chops, vegetable soup, zucchini

POPPY SEED-
breads, cakes, cookies, cottage cheese, pastries, piroshki, rolls, salad dressings

ROSEMARY-
artichokes, bean soups, beef roasts, beets, boiled potatoes, broiled swordfish, cabbages, carrots, cauliflower, cheese dishes, chowders, corn, cornbread, eggs, game, gravies, green beans, green peas, grilled fish, grilled meats, herbed breads, lima beans, liver, marinades, mixed green salads, mushrooms, pork roasts, potatoes, poultry, roast chicken, roast lamb, seafood, spinach, summer squash, stuffings, tomatoes, tomato sauces, turnips, veal, vegetable soup, yeast breads, zucchini

SAFFRON-
bouillabaisse, cioppino, cream sauces, curries, paella, pilafs, rice dishes, risotto, seafood

SAGE-
artichokes, bean soups, beef dishes, biscuits, Brussels sprouts, cabbage, carrots, cheese dishes, cheese omelets, cheese sandwiches, chicken salad, consomm?, cornbread, corn soup, eggplant, fish, game, green beans, herbed breads, lamb, lentils, lima beans, liver, meat and poultry stuffings, onions, pates, peas, pork dishes, pork sausage, pork stews, potatoes, roast pork, sausage, sauteed chicken, souffl?s, soups, squash, squash soup, stuffed fish, stuffings, tomato soup, tomatoes, tuna salad, turkey salad, turkey soup, veal, vegetable soup

SAVORY-
artichokes, bean salad, beans, beets, cabbage, chicken or meat pies, egg dishes, eggplant, fish chowder, green beans, herb butter, herb vinegar, herbed breads, lamb, lentils, lentil soup, meat loaf, mixed green salads, omelets, peas, poultry, rice, roast pork, sausages, seafood, soups, stewed beef, stuffings, summer squash, tomatoes, veal

SESAME SEEDS-
bagels, breads, cheese spreads, chicken, cookies, fish batters, fruit salads, greens, hummus, mustard, noodles, rolls, salads, salad garnish, stir fries, tomatoes, vegetable salads

TARRAGON-
artichokes, beef with bearnaise sauce, beets, broccoli, cauliflower, chicken, chicken salad, chicken soup, chowders, creamed fish, cream sauces, egg dishes, fish, Green Goddess dressing, grilled meats, herb butter, herb vinegars, leeks, tomato soup, lima beans, marinades, mixed green salad, mushrooms, mushroom soup, omelets, onions, oysters rockefeller, peas, poultry dishes, roasted chicken, salads, salad dressings, sauces, seafood, seafood salad, shellfish, pasta sauces, spinach, stews, tartar sauce, tomato juice, tomatoes, veal, vinegars, vinaigrettes, wine sauces

THYME-
artichokes, asparagus, beef, bouquets garni, broccoli, broiled fish, broiled rabbit, carrots, chicken soup, chicken stock, chowder, cornbread, court bouillon, crawfish bisques, Creole sauce, duck, egg dishes, eggplant, etouff?e, fish stock, goat cheese, green beans, grilled lamb, gumbo, herb butter, herb vinegars, herbed breads, lamb, leeks, lentil soup, mixed green salad, mushrooms, onions, onion soup, pickled vegetables, pork, potatoes, poultry, poultry stuffing, red beans and rice, roast goose, salads, seafood, shellfish, shish kebab, souvlakia, spinach, stewed beef, stuffings, tomato sauce, tomato soup, tomatoes, turtle soup, vegetables, vegetable soup

TURMERIC-
chicken, curries, curry powder, egg dishes, fish, mustards, pickles, relishes, rice dishes, salad dressings, sauces, vegetables

WATERCRESS-
Cobb salad, cottage cheese, cucumbers, egg dishes, fruit cocktails, garnishes, gorgonzola cheese, salads, sliced pears, soups, souvlakia, wild rice


----------



## violettedawn (Jan 9, 2011)

Spork, great insight! My favorite herbs are: basil, which goes well with tomatoes, eggplant, thai and vietnamese soups, and salads.  Fresh cilantro, also goes great with tomatoes, chilies, I like using it with fish and lemon. mmm, thyme is really good, I love it in chicken or fish recipes. french soups, and spring salads. I also like paprika with chicken or potatoe, and dried red chile with beef. ancho is good. ancho is also good with pork, as well as achiote is with pork. rosemary, great with potatoes tossed in garlic and olive oil and baked...I love rosemary with chicken too. hope this can help in any way!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2011)

I find that most spices used for poultry are also excellent with pork. I use poultry seasoning (the already mixed powder) on pork all the time.


----------



## Max Sutton (Jan 13, 2011)

*Herbs & Spices*

I strongly recommend using *HERBS & SPICES* (2002) by Jill Norman.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, a lot of good info here. One thing I want to mentuion. Just because some herbs and spices go together it does not mean that you will like it. First you have to establish for yourself what you like and dislike, unless you are not cooking for yourself then it is ok to use general idea about compatibility of herbs and foods.


----------

